# split ends?



## Honey B. Fly (Jan 14, 2008)

*how do u keep them away?


i honestly think i blowdry/flat iron the same amount of time/days any other girl i know does but i have split ends. do u guys think using Feria is doinng it? i just had them trimmed off and i dont want them back. i dyed my hair last month with a Feria dye and about 3 weeks later i had bad split ends. i just invested in a new flat iron so i hope that helps too. i was using an older conair iron after my chi burned out so maybe that did it too. *


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jan 14, 2008)

make sure you use some sort of protecting cream, spray, ect. before you heat style. I can reccomend some really good ones if you don't use one already!
Also, feria could be the cause but its more likely to be from flatironing. From what I have heard, feria isn't a very good at home hair dye brand but idk how often you use it, ect.

hth!


----------



## mommymac (Jan 14, 2008)

I read somewhere that by adding baking soda to your conditioner helps,  I tried it a couple of times and they did seem to be smoother.  I guess if I made it a regular regimen it would help quite a bit.  Anyway it won't hurt your hair and it's a cheap trick if it works for you.


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Jan 14, 2008)

*ive actually tried the baking soda thing and it does help, what flat iron sprays would u rec xsnowwhite?*


----------



## Glassdoll (Jan 14, 2008)

i've got split ends too. I stopped using the flat iron, stopped dyeing my hair and shortly after, i got split ends. I don't even know why or how. Funny thing is when i used to dye my hair  and flat iron it frenquently, i didn't get split ends. So annoying!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jan 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Honey B. Fly* 

 
_*ive actually tried the baking soda thing and it does help, what flat iron sprays would u rec xsnowwhite?*_

 
my fave thing is paul mitchell super skinny serum but I also use stuff like the matrix sleek look flatiron spray orrrr you can try a cheaper brand like I know that vo5 has a styling line oh so does loreal that one is really affordable too! I like the loreal styling products and Im pretty sure they have a flatiron spray. But i think pretty much anything would be better than using nothing at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




hth!


----------



## bby112 (Jan 16, 2008)

usually before i blow dry or flat iron my hair i use the TRESemme thermal creations heat tamer spray.  And what that does is, it protects your hair from heating irons (flat, curling, blowdry,.etc)  You spray it all over your hair when your about to use heat and it'll kinda put a coat over your hair so it doesn't get/less damaged.

Heat Tamer Protective Spray, Shine Sprays, and Hair Products

It also makes my hair soft and shiny!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jan 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xsnowwhite* 

 
_my fave thing is paul mitchell super skinny serum but I also use stuff like the matrix sleek look flatiron spray orrrr you can try a cheaper brand like I know that vo5 has a styling line oh so does loreal that one is really affordable too! I like the loreal styling products and Im pretty sure they have a flatiron spray. But i think pretty much anything would be better than using nothing at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hth!_

 
I second Paul Mitchell's. It works really well on my hair.


----------



## Brie (Jan 17, 2008)

A quick question about the baking soda, does it strip hair colour in anyway??

I have to ask because i dye my hair red and have such a hard time keeping the colour in, lol!! I wish i didn't love it so much otherwise i wouldn't be bothered with the upkeep.


----------



## p3nut (Jan 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brie* 

 
_A quick question about the baking soda, does it strip hair colour in anyway??

I have to ask because i dye my hair red and have such a hard time keeping the colour in, lol!! I wish i didn't love it so much otherwise i wouldn't be bothered with the upkeep._

 
yep, it definetely fades color.
I used to use it during my 'wild hair color' days, when I wanted it to fade out faster, or lighten the color 

xo.


----------



## sinergy (Jan 19, 2008)

baking soda does strip the color, and its also good to use if your hair needs a good clarifying wash. i dont think you should use it everyday, but maybe once a week, if needed, or if your hair just feels heavy and weighed down, mix some in with your shampoo. 

your flat iron if its older and tugging on your hair might be whats giving you split ends. sometimes when you color your hair that new color makes your hair shaft look like you dont have them when it coats your hair, but over the weeks, when you wash, your color starts to fade and they are more noticeable cause they are those lil white broken ends. just get trimmed regularly thats really all you can do, and use a heat guard when you blowdry and flat iron. use a smoothing serum to help your hair stay smoother during the day also.


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Jan 20, 2008)

do u guys put a heat gaurd on b4 blowdrying and flat ironing or just when u blowdry and then ur hair is okay to be ironed? i really dont get why i have split ends, i use volume mousse everytime i blowdry and i really thought that was enough to protect it


----------



## sinergy (Jan 20, 2008)

if you can, you really shouldnt flatiron your hair everyday. I know thats hard, because I have to do mine everyday because of how curly it is, so on the weekend I try and wear it up instead so i dont have to. but anyways, back to your question, if you have to do both blow dry and flatiron, blow dry on a lower setting first with you fingers to get all the moisture out, or with a big round brush section by section.You can put a smoothing cream, or de-frizz lotion in your hair for the blow dry.  if you use the round brush to help straighten your hair more, then thats less flatironing you have to do. but when you are going to flat iron it, use your iron guard, or biosilk/chi infusion oil, something that protects the hair shaft. 

The only thing the volumizing mousse is doing is just that, giving you volume. Its not protecting your hair at all.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 20, 2008)

get a trim!  that's the only way to really get rid of them.  
To keep the frizzies away I use a frizz serum by Phyto that was like $26 at Sephora and it works great until I can get to the salon, since I usually put it off if I can haha.


----------



## prettybaby (Jan 20, 2008)

There are a number of things that can cause your hair to become dry, causing split ends. Alot of time the weather or environmet can dry hair out ( the sasme as skin) and speed along the splitting process. depending on the texture length and density of your hair there are a number of great products you can use.
 Feria is a metallic dye. Its very harsh on the hair, but gives the beautiful color payoff that you love (i used to use it) its not very compatible with other hair colors so if you ever decide to go witha dif line, do a test strand on a small peice of hair, to make sure it wont melt off ( seen it happen).
 Reds ARE the hardest to keep they fade the fastest and the hardest to get rid of once you put them in the hair. when you need to color your hair 1 get your trim first the color will damage the ends causing more splitting. 2 do only the root, and 10 min before rinse time work it into the ends.
 A good shampoo and cond will help greatly. Alot of the ones that are out there just coat the hair shaft causing a build up that moisture cant penetrate causing dry and brittle hair that becomes prone to breakage and splitting. I would rec trying the enjoy line, I stand behind them 100%. Once a wk you should clarifyand use a deep reconstructor (enjoy has tha best impo) this will clean the hair, the reconst should penetrate the hair shaft to reconst the hair and it should also seal the ende of the hair so that no more splitting occurs.
 A heat protecting tool for styling implements is a wonderful thing, but be sure that you ask your stylist the proper way to use it, or you wont be satisfied, it can make your hair look and feel greasy and dirty.
 Get your hair trimmed 1x evry 4~6 wks.

Its really all about the regime that you have. You cant heal the splits but you can control them for as long as it takes until after the time it takes to get it trimmed up past them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

I really hth!!


----------



## jazza (Jan 20, 2008)

your hair is splitting because, for whatever reason, it's weak/being weakened

try using leave in conditioner, deep conditioning treatments, hot oil treatments to help your hair
switch to using a hair dye that conditions your hair or isn't as harsh 
use ceramic hair straighteners and also use a heat protectant spray

also, do you tend to really treat your hair roughly and towel dry too hard when it's wet? hair is at it's weakest when it's wet, so be more careful and don't RUB, squeeze the towel around the hair to absorb the excess water 

switch to only using combs when hair is wet, i use a rounded edge polished plastic comb when my hair is wet, it detangles without weakening the hair and causing split ends. i don't brush it until it's totally dry.


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Jan 21, 2008)

*thank you all so much! i think since i love full volume when i do my hair, ive been trying to use less and less product to not wear it down and make it flat. and i think that caused my ends to split now.*


----------



## BonnieBabe<3 (Feb 11, 2008)

I really like the tresseme heat spray.. idk what its called though (SORRY) but i spray it on before straightening/curling and it prevents split ends AND leaves my hair softer especially after straightening 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hth!


----------



## brebab (Feb 23, 2008)

use heat protectors before you blow dry or flat iron your hair. the only way to get rid of split ends is to cut them off. also deep conditioners may help with the battle of split ends. something with  moisture, you don't necessarily need protein because too much of that will just make your hair drier and make the split ends worse


----------

